# Need a TV for me PS3



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah well... I hooked up my PS3 to my Dell U2311H via a HDMI-DVI converter and was having some okay fun. The graphics didn't look mind blowing and infact, my PC games have better graphics (COD Ops comparison). Also, not that great when you have your GF bugging you to let her play LOL while you are bashing your opponents head in Fight Night.

So finally, I think that instead of investing in a dual monitor setup (one for ps, one for my GF's LOL), it's better to get a dedicated TV for that.

So please suggest me a good cheap HD TV to play thy games in. Is HD-ready enough or a FullHD is a must? Saw some 32" HD-ready TV in reliance digital for 14k but wasn't too keen on it as it seemed a little subdued by the BRAVIA's surrounding it.

My *budget* ain't that great  heh.. I was thinking somewhere around the *15K* mark... I wonder how much I'll get if I sell my old 22" CRT TV...


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 2, 2011)

Graphics on the PC is way more superior (if you have a good PC) than PS3. I observed the same in several games, (like COD, Burnout Paradise and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood).

Most of the HD ready TVs have resolution of 1366x768 pixels, whereas Full HD has a resolution of 1920x1080 pixels. For an optimum experience, a FULL HD is highly recommended for a PS3. But I am not sure if you can get anything larger than 26" at 15K mark.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh. The model i was referring to was ORZ 32" HD-Ready @ 14990. Saw another offer at Rel Digital. Akai 32" FULL HD @ 17890 in exchange for old CTV!

Any other suggestions people?


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 3, 2011)

My recommendation is that do not go for an HD ready TV. Better to get a Full HD. But I am not sure about the AKAI 32" TVs.

If possible , then take a demo of few HD videos on the TV, especially some fast moving scenes. I think it will be a OK type, nothing special to expect. If the TV gives satisfactory results then go for it.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 3, 2011)

Why not get a monitor instead??....u'll get a good full HD LED monitor in your budget.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 3, 2011)

^He already has U2311H monitor, which is a great product. So for his PS3, he can get a value TV. But then its just my opinion.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out Sony Bravia BX 320 Series

I recommend

*Samsung Konect Plus Monitor*

An LCD screen that is much more than just a computer’s display unit.

23 inch | full HD with 1920 x 1080 p | HDMI in jack | headphone jack


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 3, 2011)

@kunal.d

I have seen the Samsung Konect Plus Monitor. But i did not like it at all. Agreed that it has several I/O but overall the product seems a bit high on the price side. The Dell U2311H is a much better option which the Op already has.

BTW is Sony Bravia BX 320 Series available for around 15K. I am not sure about that. Moreover the Sony Bravia BX 320 series is not Full HD.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Sep 3, 2011)

BRAVIA BX 320 seems to be @ 20k+ .
So HD-ready is not the way to go? I saw some XBOX360 games played on an HD ready TV and it seemed OK.

So I guess the AKAI 32" FULL-HD offer is my best bet. Or is there something else out there?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 3, 2011)

HD ready should be fine since most games I have seen run on 720p anyways. My TV which is full HD always switches to HD ready resolutions (no actual switching takes place, I'm talking about the scaling).

Honestly I the bigger the size of a TV the more you will notice the inferiority of the HD ready sets. But since you are planning on a 32" it should work fine. However if any 1080p games come up in the future or the ones available wont be seen in its full glory on a HD ready set (720p).

But given a choice between say a 32" HD ready and a 27" full HD I would choose the 32 incher. Bigger is better 

If you can just up you budget a li'l bit try for TV sets from Samsung and Sony. I have seen some of my friends TVs go kaput I think Korya etc and such. Do keep a lookout for offers on such sets. Do not go below 32" for a console. There would be little visual enhancement. 

Oh BTW check out this thread. I hope somewhere I have mentioned about the scree sizes for PC and PS3.

goo.gl/K4qhr


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> @kunal.d
> 
> I have seen the Samsung Konect Plus Monitor. But i did not like it at all. Agreed that it has several I/O but overall the product seems a bit high on the price side. The Dell U2311H is a much better option which the Op already has.
> 
> BTW is Sony Bravia BX 320 Series available for around 15K. I am not sure about that. Moreover the Sony Bravia BX 320 series is not Full HD.





Btw, you might want to check this out. KLV-22BX320 @ 15k


According to me Samsung Konect Plus is the best alternative. 


Full HD | 23" @ 14k


Which Akai Model are you talking about?


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Sep 4, 2011)

lol... Well then.

If I can sell my CTV for 3-5k, i'll get the 15k HD ready set. If not, the AKAI FULL HD will be the target


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ Better Idea.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

So, what have you finally decided?

Will you compromise on quality to get a bigger screen size? May I know which AKAI model are you talking about?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 6, 2011)

Ultra_Bloodshed said:


> BRAVIA BX 320 seems to be @ 20k+ .
> So HD-ready is not the way to go? I saw some XBOX360 games played on an HD ready TV and it seemed OK.
> 
> So I guess the AKAI 32" FULL-HD offer is my best bet. Or is there something else out there?



Go for fullhd only if you have a ps3. Don't compare multiplatform ps3 games with pc as it will always look better due to code optimizations to run on better hardware which the pc definitely has. 

But if you play games like uncharted series, god of war, heavy rain , killzone 2,3 etc fullhd is a must cause some upscaling does takes place and these do look much better than their multiplatform counterparts.

Though future games like battlefield 3 are going to change that trend, its advisable to atleast invest in a 32 inch fullhd tv. 

Look for LG LD460. It has IPS panel and is fullhd and should be around 25k-30k now.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ He has a PS3. 


Buy Philips 5000 Series 24PFL5505 24" Full HD LCD TV at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Buy Mitashi 24" LCD TV MIC024V07 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Both are full HD @ affordable price.


----------

